
An exposed password let a hacker access internal Comodo files - arkadiyt
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/27/comodo-password-access-data/
======
bifrost
This is a HUUUGE issue.

Comodo/Sektigo is the CA behind Internet2,the internet that lots of research
happens on.

This is bad news.

